# My Artwork



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## Mad Scientist

Very nice work! 

My wife is also a painter but she's too caught up in business dealings to paint much lately.

Interestingly, my Mother was also a painter too but now she's just too infirm.


----------



## Warrior102

Nice work Brianna&#8230;.


----------



## Pennywise

If you drew these freehand (as opposed to tracing off a projector) you have a very good sense of form and skills worth mastering.


----------



## pbel

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30780View attachment 30781View attachment 30782View attachment 30783
> 
> 
> Pinky



Very nice indeed! Post more!


----------



## PixieStix

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30780View attachment 30781View attachment 30782View attachment 30783
> 
> 
> Pinky



Very Nice. Very


----------



## BriannaMichele

Mad Scientist said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> My wife is also a painter but she's too caught up in business dealings to paint much lately.
> 
> Interestingly, my Mother was also a painter too but now she's just too infirm.




I have a hard time too with a son and two step sons. Makes things a little difficult. Thankyou &#128522;


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## Slag

You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum! That is excellent work!
Hair is such a pain in the ass and you did it wonderfully. The expressions in the faces...the style. Excellent job.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Gracie said:


> Dayum! That is excellent work!
> Hair is such a pain in the ass and you did it wonderfully. The expressions in the faces...the style. Excellent job.




Thankyou Gracie &#128522; I appreciate it. 


Pinky


----------



## westwall

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30780View attachment 30781View attachment 30782View attachment 30783
> 
> 
> Pinky








The second from the left looks like a self portrait.  Excellent work!


----------



## shart_attack

Some awesome stuff, Brianna.


----------



## Gracie

She does exquisite work.


----------



## Nutz

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30780View attachment 30781View attachment 30782View attachment 30783
> 
> 
> Pinky



Good job!  Digging the pic of the kid.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

Those are remarkable. 

I can tell you have some real talent. I don't get real artwork for the most part, just what I get inside of comic books. I think we would love to see more if you have it.


----------



## Darkwind

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30792View attachment 30793View attachment 30794View attachment 30795
> 
> 
> Pinky


You do Ink as well?

Do you wear your own designs?


----------



## BriannaMichele

westwall said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30780View attachment 30781View attachment 30782View attachment 30783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second from the left looks like a self portrait.  Excellent work!
Click to expand...



I've heard that before. This one is a self portrait. 


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Darkwind said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30792View attachment 30793View attachment 30794View attachment 30795
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> You do Ink as well?
> 
> Do you wear your own designs?
Click to expand...




I have no tattoos. I've been saving my skins for one massive piece. I'm too OCD to have different tattoos. I'm going to get henna designs in permanent red ink all over my body (with the exception of my neck, face, chest, forearms and hands) 



Pinky


----------



## R.D.

Nice!


----------



## Derideo_Te

Awesome!


----------



## BriannaMichele

Gave this boring old dresser a makeover.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Found this old drawing I did in highschool


----------



## BriannaMichele




----------

